# Need a trainer or training class in Eastern Connecticut



## kingbaron (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking to do some training of my shepherd. Either a trainer or a training club.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what kind of training are you looking for? obedience? agility? something else? What part of eastern CT are you located in?


----------



## kingbaron (Jan 11, 2013)

Heard from Jen. Looking forward to meeting her. Thanks Diane


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------

